# back foot pain??



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

over the past 3 yrs ive had back foot pain for the first 3-4 runs when im boarding, ive had 3 pairs of boots over then too and its always the same, what would cause this? should i try some insoles or anything...or maybe its just my foot and the nerves, but its done it since ive started boarding it seems, its just weird it dont do it bad once i get a few runs going, but then sometimes it will comeback before then end of the day ridhing...who knows!


----------



## nicholcj (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say give the insoles a chance. I don't know if they make ones exclusively for snowboards (probably do) but I have had good experiences with Dr. Scholls in non-snowboard scenarios. In any case it would be the cheapest attempt at a fix you could make.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Is the pain in your arches?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What do you mean by "back foot" pain? Your back foot as opposed to your leading foot? Pain in the ball of your heels?

A lot of pain in the feet can be resolved with insoles if all else with the boots are good.

Other types of pains could be resolved with something as simple as changing your stance angles and width. Bindings also contribute to foot pain (this is the major reason why I stuck with Flows for a loooong time).

Then there is also lacing issues. I don't like speed laces/single BOA for this reason. I need certain areas looser than others.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Leo said:


> What do you mean by "back foot" pain? Your back foot as opposed to your leading foot? Pain in the ball of your heels?
> 
> A lot of pain in the feet can be resolved with insoles if all else with the boots are good.
> 
> ...


yes my back foot as opposed to my leading foot, it just seems like the whole bottom of my foots i guess u would say, my boots are standard lace boots, ive went back and forth within maybe 2" in stance width before and it didnt seem to change, i guess maybe ill try snow insoles and see


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you tried changing the angle on the back foot? Width normally affects your knees more than anything. Angles can affect your knees too, but they also affect the comfort of your feet.

But definitely check out insoles too.


----------



## mikeybrrr (Dec 13, 2010)

i also recommend trying to change the angle of your back foot. i usually ride with my back foot at -1, but i changed the angle to -15 to see if it would help in learning to ride switch. at -15, i felt a pain in the arch and along the bottom of my foot almost immediately after i started riding. i switched it back to -1 after a few runs and the pain vanished.

just cuz it's comfortable for some people doesn't mean it's comfortable for everyone, i suppose.


----------

